# Grand Canyon - Soap Creek Rapid Changes, 8/13/15



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Apparently the recent flash floods have moved rocks around in Soap Creek Rapid on the Grand. 

Here's the relavent part of the message Ricardo just posted to the Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association FB group:



> ...the big flash floods in House Rock Valley have moved rocks around and further out into the river at Soap Creek Rapid and Joe suggested scouting it on your trips.


Another post, apparently a boat flipped on Joe Bennion's trip:



> Soap Creek update from Joe via Lynn Hamilton at GCRG - "I just got a report from Joe Bennion (Tour West) who is on the river right now. He says that Soap Creek has changed and their trip had a boat flip there. So please exercise caution. This may be due to the major flood/debris flow across Hwy 89A in Marble Canyon.


Be safe,

-AH


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Andy. When I saw the videos of the flash floods on 89A (and the size of the rocks on the road afterwards) I was wondering how much moving around it would do down in the Canyon. 

In case you missed them....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5QN7WtAsak

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5hlQqidaHI


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, thanks for sharing those videos. That is huge.

Saw this image from the floods on 89:










Those are huge boulders.

Phillip


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

Wowzas, That is solid proof of how quick and dangerous flash floods can be.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

The size of those boulders really puts it into perspective. I love erosion- think it's just so cool to think about the way our world has been shaped, and the changes that will continue to happen during and after our lifetime. It blows my mind to think about what certain places looked like in the past and what must have happened to make it what it is now.


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

Agreed! Especially in the GC area, it shows how fluid the river truly is no matter how much we try to influence it.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Who has film or photos of the rapid in its current state?


----------



## richjz (May 23, 2012)

*Dynamite*

Some of the boulders on 89A were so large they had to be dynamited before they could be removed. I'm as interested in what happened at Houserock as I am Soap Creek. Imagine more debris on the right side of Houserock forcing you closer to left side holes.


----------

